# EN Weekly Newsletter?



## Vaelorn (Sep 18, 2019)

I used to get this but they seem to have  stopped - about when the software was brought in (I think). I can't find anywhere on my settings page to re-enable it - any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (Sep 19, 2019)

The current software doesn't support an automated newsletter. I'm looking for alternative options which aren't too expensive (most commerical newsletter services charge thousands for the number of newsletter subscribers we have).


----------



## Vaelorn (Sep 20, 2019)

Ah, I see! That's a shame though - I found that very useful as I don't have a lot of time to browse the site.

Thanks for getting back to me!


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Sep 27, 2019)

Another vote for the weekly newsletter. It was my primary source of F20 news.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 27, 2019)

It’s not a voting situation. It’s a technological limitation.


----------



## darjr (Sep 27, 2019)

The old email software ground that poor server into gruel.


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Sep 27, 2019)

Morrus said:


> It’s not a voting situation. It’s a technological limitation.



If _Every_ user complained, you would have already solved the technical problem. If no users complained, then you wouldn’t even consider it a problem. Obviously this is in the middle somewhere. 
The “whether to spend time and money on this problem” decision is usually directly correlated to the number of people a specific issue impacts.
So I’m just adding my voice to indicate that I would love for this to be fixed. My hope is if enough people indicate that they want it fixed, that that will justify time and expense to do so. 

If however, this will never be fixed, then such is life. Maybe there’s a workaround?

I am thinking of subscribing to specific posters to get notified of their posts directly - James Ward, Egg Embry, others


----------



## Morrus (Sep 27, 2019)

chrisshorb said:


> If _Every_ user complained, you would have already solved the technical problem. If no users complained, then you wouldn’t even consider it a problem. Obviously this is in the middle somewhere.
> The “whether to spend time and money on this problem” decision is usually directly correlated to the number of people a specific issue impacts.
> So I’m just adding my voice to indicate that I would love for this to be fixed. My hope is if enough people indicate that they want it fixed, that that will justify time and expense to do so.



It’s not a choice I have the power to make. If a later version of Xenforo offers that function, I’ll use it. I’ve no influence over updates of Xenforo.

I’m a bloke who runs a prepackaged forum product from the PC in my living room, not a software firm. I don’t - and literally can’t - write code. And I certainly can’t afford to pay anybody to! Exerting pressure won’t give me the ability to write computer software.


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Sep 27, 2019)

Morrus said:


> It’s not a choice I have the power to make. If a later version of Xenforo offers that function, I’ll use it. I’ve no influence over updates of Xenforo.
> 
> I’m a bloke who runs a prepackaged forum product from the PC in my living room, not a software firm. I don’t - and literally can’t - write code. And I certainly can’t afford to pay anybody to! Exerting pressure won’t give me the ability to write computer software.




Fair enough. I kind of figured as much - this is RPGs we’re talking about after all. 
I think I’ve identified a workaround for now.
If you ever decide to move to a new platform, please keep this use case in mind as you evaluate solutions.


----------



## Lanefan (Sep 28, 2019)

Morrus said:


> I’m a bloke who runs a prepackaged forum product from the PC in my living room, not a software firm. I don’t - and literally can’t - write code. And I certainly can’t afford to pay anybody to! Exerting pressure won’t give me the ability to write computer software.



Who did all the hacks you made to the previous software? I always thought that was you... 

Edit to add: and I suppose, while I'm here, I'd better tip my hat re Southampton 4 Portsmouth 0 last week - bloody disgraceful showing by my lads!


----------



## Morrus (Sep 28, 2019)

Lanefan said:


> Who did all the hacks you made to the previous software? I always thought that was you...




All prepackaged add-ons. The clumsy attempts I made were generally the ones which broke things. I could clumsily change layout and HTML, but I can’t write message board software. 



> Edit to add: and I suppose, while I'm here, I'd better tip my hat re Southampton 4 Portsmouth 0 last week - bloody disgraceful showing by my lads!




You mistake me for my wife!


----------



## Igor Mendonça (Oct 16, 2019)

Morrus said:


> The current software doesn't support an automated newsletter. I'm looking for alternative options which aren't too expensive (most commerical newsletter services charge thousands for the number of newsletter subscribers we have).





I noticed that each thread can be tagged in order to activate its e-mail alerts and RSS. IF you can create a thread that only you can post, and make an easier way for readers to create alerts to it (for example choosing to receive the RSS by e-mail), you can have a newsletter of the weekly summary of news. 

How about that?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 16, 2019)

Igor Mendonça said:


> I noticed that each thread can be tagged in order to activate its e-mail alerts and RSS. IF you can create a thread that only you can post, and make an easier way for readers to create alerts to it (for example choosing to receive the RSS by e-mail), you can have a newsletter of the weekly summary of news.
> 
> How about that?




The sending isn't the problem. I can physically write one each week and send it. The previous one was an automated collection of the news page articles. It's the automated collation and sending that's the issue.

At the moment, I'm considering using Darry's weekly digest as the newsletter until a better option comes along.


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Oct 25, 2019)

Got something last week. However you solved it- thanks!


----------



## kunadam (Oct 26, 2019)

Indeed we got something last week.
First I thought I have not re subscribed or something like that, so I'm not relieved, that it was not just me not getting the newsletter.

Thank You Morrus!


----------



## Random Axe (Jan 7, 2020)

Vaelorn said:


> I used to get this but they seem to have  stopped - about when the software was brought in (I think). I can't find anywhere on my settings page to re-enable it - any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!




For myself, I have always been getting Newsletter emails from ENWorld, and they are always welcome.

However, the last few missives I have received have a formatting problem, in that the paragraph text does not wrap properly, and the graphics are pasted to the end of the paragraph instead of on their own "line".  The email page stretches out to the right and I have to scroll sideways to read the whole sentence.

I wonder if this glitch can be fixed?

Thanks for everything, Darryl and Morrus.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 7, 2020)

Random Axe said:


> For myself, I have always been getting Newsletter emails from ENWorld, and they are always welcome.
> 
> However, the last few missives I have received have a formatting problem, in that the paragraph text does not wrap properly, and the graphics are pasted to the end of the paragraph instead of on their own "line".  The email page stretches out to the right and I have to scroll sideways to read the whole sentence.
> 
> ...



Could you show me a screenshot? They look fine to me. I’m trying to imagine what you’re describing.


----------



## Random Axe (Jan 12, 2020)

Here is a capture of today's email.  The email message is in full-screen ( I use 1366x768 resolution), and each paragraph does not wrap where expected.
I've indicated in red where the text continues off the screen to the right, and at the bottom is my horizontal scroll bar which indicates the message is almost twice as wide as it should be.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 13, 2020)

Weird. That doesn’t happen in my email clients. I don’t rall know what I could do about that. It’s just the standard email sytem the forums send out. I can’t imagine why an email client wouldn’t wrap words to the window size.


----------



## Umbran (Jan 13, 2020)

Morrus said:


> I can’t imagine why an email client wouldn’t wrap words to the window size.




@Random Axe, I can see you've got some assist on menu items on there (the 1 2 3 4 5) icons overlaying at the top corner, f'rex).  What are you using to produce that?  Are you using any plugins or apps that change how a window renders, or screen-reading assistive technologies?

If you are, could you turn those off and let us know how it renders?


----------



## Rabulias (Jan 18, 2020)

I think those are the Alt-key commands for those menu items in MS Office. If you hold down the Alt key for a couple seconds they pop up. I guess Random Axe was using the Alt-Print Screen combination to grab the screenshot and inadvertently held down Alt a second before the Print Screen key.


----------

